# Installing HP PSC series printers

## hobbes73

Howdy!  I am attempting to install emerge hplip using the ebuild located at:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73709

Everytime I type: 

```
emerge hplip
```

I get the following results:

```

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-net-print_-_hplip-0.8.4-22414.log"

unlink:    /usr/share/cups/model/HP-PSC_1210-hpijs.ppd

unlink:    /usr/share/cups/model/foomatic/HP/HP*hpijs*.ppd*

open_wr:   /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

When I go back up further in the output of emerge, I find the following:

```

xjpg_fix.c: In function `jpgFix_getActualTraits':

xjpg_fix.c:512: warning: use of cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

xjpg_fix.c:533: warning: use of cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

xjpg_fix.c:549: warning: use of cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

xjpg_fix.c:560: warning: use of cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

xjpg_fix.c:581: warning: use of cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

xjpg_fix.c:587: warning: use of cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

xjpg_fix.c:595: warning: use of cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

xjpg_fix.c:605: warning: use of cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

xjpg_fix.c:610: warning: use of cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

xtiff.c:147:1: warning: "VERSION" redefined

<command line>:10:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

error: /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/cupsext.so: Permission denied

make[3]: *** [install-data-hook] Error 1

make[2]: *** [install-data-am] Error 2

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/cups/model/HP-PSC_1210-hpijs.ppd

rm: cannot remove `/usr/share/cups/model/HP-PSC_1210-hpijs.ppd': Permission deni ed

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/cups/model/foomatic/HP/HP*hpijs*.ppd*

rm: cannot remove `/usr/share/cups/model/foomatic/HP/HP*hpijs*.ppd*': Permission  denied

make[3]: *** [install-cups] Error 1

make[2]: *** [install-data-am] Error 2

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp

/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp': Permission denied

make[2]: *** [install-cupsPROGRAMS] Error 1

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/lib'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `libsane-hpaio.la'

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/lib'

error: /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/pcardext.so: Permission denied

make[3]: *** [install-data-hook] Error 1

make[2]: *** [install-data-am] Error 2

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make: *** [install] Error 2

```

I have no idea what's going on!  Can anyone help me?  My specific printer model is the HP PSC 1210, not that I've even gotten that deep in the setup yet.

----------

## borchi

i just emerged the 0.8.8 version (just renamed the ebuild to that version).

try setting: 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox"
```

in /etc/make.conf

----------

## hobbes73

Sweet!  I succesfully merged hplip-0.8.8.  Thank you for the tip, borchi!  

Of course, it wouldn't be a computer if the problem stopped there...  

hpiod seems to start fine, but hpssd is running into errors.  This is the output I get when running hpssd:

```

root@anatidae init.d # /usr/share/hplip/hpssd.py

hpssd HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. )

hpssd Services and Status Daemon ver. 4.1

hpssd Copyright (c) 2003-4 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

hpssd This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

hpssd This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

hpssd under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

hpssd

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/hplip/hpssd.py", line 987, in ?

    sys.exit( main( sys.argv[1:] ) )

  File "/usr/share/hplip/hpssd.py", line 941, in main

    server = hpssd_server( prop.hpssd_host, prop.hpssd_cfg_port )

  File "/usr/share/hplip/hpssd.py", line 77, in __init__

    self.bind( ( ip, port ) )

  File "/usr/share/hplip/base/async.py", line 237, in bind

    return self.socket.bind( addr )

  File "<string>", line 1, in bind

TypeError: an integer is required

```

The only documentation I've been able to find for this is the readme on the hpinkjet project page on sourceforge.  If any one knows of any more extensive documentation I could look at, I would very much appreciate it...

----------

## borchi

it's funny we both run into same problems  :Sad: 

i have the same problem as you do. but only on one machine, the other is just fine (after fixing some minor problems like /usr/share/hplip/foomatic-rip link, etc..). con't help you (or me) with the problem.

hope someone solves it.

----------

## helmutvandeshaft

I have a HP PSC 2355, everything works fine with hpoj

emerge -pv hpoj

http://hpoj.sourceforge.net/hpoj-0.91/doc/index.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122677.html

----------

## borchi

sure it works with hpoj. but if it just works it's boooring.

that's why hplip  :Wink: 

btw, can you monitor your ink status, align/clean cartridge nozzles etc. with hpoj. all that can be done with hplip.

printing speed still sux big time on my PSC 1210 (compared to windows).

----------

## borchi

hobbes73, solved the problem on the other machine, too. so i think you might want to try this:

!!alert!!

this is very noobish way of getting it to work. if something else breaks, it's not my fault.

unpack hplip-0.8.8.tar.gz

```

cd hplip-0.8.8

./configure --prefix=/usr

make

make install

```

make install should fail at the end because it won't find chkconfig, still it should work.

check to see if

```
/etc/init.d/hplip start
```

starts the services.

i then uninstalled hplip:

```
make uninstall
```

emerged the hplip via portage, copied the hplip from the location you pointed me at to /etc/init.d/ and voila!

fix the obvious paths to some binaries in /etc/init.d/hplip and it should work. if the printer doesn't print there's probably a problem with the link /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip. just:

```

rm /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip

ln -s /usr/bin/foomatic-rip /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip

```

and you should be ok.

hope it helps.

----------

